# SLIs: why dont you like it when people ask you questions?



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

I've come to observe something about SLIs; they never answer my(or others') questions. And when they do, its like their explanation is not satisfactory. 

I have a feeling it has something to do with "questioning" others might seem like an interrogation process to them, which makes them fear spoiling the relation(interrogation = mistrust). 

Id like to hear from SLIs. Why dont you seem to like it when I ask you to explain stuff?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Hmmm...maybe the SLIs dont like _this _question, either. :laughing:


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Typhon said:


> I've come to observe something about SLIs; they never answer my(or others') questions. And when they do, its like their explanation is not satisfactory.
> 
> I have a feeling it has something to do with "questioning" others might seem like an interrogation process to them, which makes them fear spoiling the relation(interrogation = mistrust).
> 
> Id like to hear from SLIs. Why dont you seem to like it when I ask you to explain stuff?


Hmm...This really depends on a question in question. If I don't feel competent enough in a given theme I prefer to remain silent; don't like to ramble on things I don't properly understand. 

Idea of interrogation seems... erm... a bit strange, as it's more likely that I can spoil relations by _not _answering questions, lol. Though, it's true that I dislike to explain obvious (in my opinion) stuff. I get the feeling that people are insincere with asking questions, which have such obvious answers, and they just mean to irritate me. Sometimes I forget that others have different mind workings. And honestly not always I can properly explain my conclusions, because it's so clear when it's in the mind, but forming it into words makes it plain, lacking, missing something. Irrational lead maybe.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Typhon said:


> I've come to observe something about SLIs; they never answer my(or others') questions. And when they do, its like their explanation is not satisfactory.
> 
> I have a feeling it has something to do with "questioning" others might seem like an interrogation process to them, which makes them fear spoiling the relation(interrogation = mistrust).
> 
> Id like to hear from SLIs. Why dont you seem to like it when I ask you to explain stuff?


Assuming you have typed yourself correctly: LIE is a "declaring" type, not asking. In most scenarios I've seen the LIE proceeds to assertively state something as a declarer that the SLI will then find issues with, such as lack of substance and rationality, and proceed to "correct" them on it by way of supervision relations between these two types. I've never seen an LIE trying to interrogate the SLI.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> Assuming you have typed yourself correctly: LIE is a "declaring" type, not asking. In most scenarios I've seen the LIE proceeds to assertively state something as a declarer that the SLI will then find issues with, such as lack of substance and rationality, and proceed to "correct" them on it by way of supervision relations between these two types. I've never seen an LIE trying to interrogate the SLI.


I didnt say I(or anyone else for that matter) interrogated them; I simply assumed they might misinterpret simple questions as interrogation, idk. 

Not sure what your point is; there is already a thread about my type.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Typhon said:


> I didnt say I(or anyone else for that matter) interrogated them; I simply assumed they might misinterpret simple questions as interrogation, idk.


You're mentioned it might feel like interrogation in the OP which is what I was referencing, that I've never seen this kind of dynamic between them, even from the point of view of the S.LI.

It's usually that the LIE as declarer, strategist states something and the SLI finds it insufficiently substantiated, missing on some important detail, usually something to do with resource conservation and management (leading function of Si) and therefore treats it with some distrust, eventually ceasing to take LIEs proposals seriously enough.



Typhon said:


> Not sure what your point is; there is already a thread about my type.


My point is to give some observations regarding SLI-LIE interactions that I've witnessed, not to question your type.


----------



## Chan (Sep 14, 2014)

*disclaimer = still not sure of my type but I am leaning to SLI lately.

Because by asking me to explain something, I start to question myself. So in the process of trying to come up with an answer to the question, I start to doubt if I even have the correct way to answer it because of the question which was posed itself. But I still try to answer in a noncommital way which will end up as nonsatisfactory/vague answer.

by the way this can also answer the message you posted to me, i couldn't reply to you since i didnt have 15 posts.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

cyamitide said:


> You're mentioned it might feel like interrogation in the OP which is what I was referencing, that I've never seen this kind of dynamic between them, even from the point of view of the S.LI.
> 
> It's usually that the LIE as declarer, strategist states something and the SLI finds it insufficiently substantiated, missing on some important detail, usually something to do with resource conservation and management (leading function of Si) and therefore treats it with some distrust, eventually ceasing to take LIEs proposals seriously enough.


I havent observed this.. Assuming I am typed correctly, I have to say that is kind of a limited viewpoint of how I interact with SLIs. I ask them questions sometimes, naturally so if it is their field of knowledge, and they are more qualified to answer than me. I dont spend my entire time asking people questions, I just dont see the declaring/asking dichotomy as meaning declaring types make only declarative statements and asking types only make interrogative ones; I think its a bit more complex than that. Im not invalidating what you've onbserved, I just never noticed personally.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

I'll answer a question if I feel like I'm suited to answer it. I'm not going to pretend to know the answer to something when I don't.

I also hate wasting time on BS. Like if someone asks me "How are you doing?" everyday I'll know that they don't actually care about how I'm doing. They're either talking for the sake of talking, which is annoying, or they're being disingenuous with malicious intent.

I respect efficiency, and useless questions aren't efficient. If you want to get to know me, you should ask efficient questions. For example, ask "What are your hobbies and interests?" then don't ask the same question everyday. That I would have no problems with answering.

My tolerance for questioning varies depending on how much I like you.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

I think it's to do with the black logic and white ethics. As an ILI I share this with my SLI sister and I have an equal dislike for people asking me questions.

For me though I feel like it's because people are nosy and don't know how to mind their own business. For my sister I get the feeling it's more like the question I asked was so stupid that it isn't worth her time answering.

Come to think of it, I have my moments like that too.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

I wasnt talking about questions such as "how are you"? I don even consider those to be questions, lol, just small talk. I meant that sometimes you ask an SLI a question and they dont answer directly. Once I asked my SLI doctor what the medication I was taking does, but he didnt answer very clearly, though its actually his responsibilty to do so.

And yes, I think has to do with the difference between white logic and black logic, because when you ask an ILE or SLE a question they loooooooove to give you long, detailed, attractive logical explanations about how stuff works, though these explanations aerent always based on facts. Also, these explanations are often very rudimentary, like they only "teach" the basics about stuff, and while they are careful not to talk to you like you're an idiot, sometimes SLEs tell me stuff I already know.


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

@Typhon I don't relate to that. If I decide that the question isn't dumb, I never answer indirectly. I'd be especially direct with a patient.

Now I'm not going to go on a two hour tirade about my own subjective logic; I would speak in objective fact, and answer as efficiently as possible. "This medicine does x. The side effects are y. I prescribed it to you because z."


----------



## To_august (Oct 13, 2013)

Typhon said:


> I wasnt talking about questions such as "how are you"? I don even consider those to be questions, lol, just small talk. I meant that sometimes you ask an SLI a question and they dont answer directly. Once I asked my SLI doctor what the medication I was taking does, but he didnt answer very clearly, though its actually his responsibilty to do so.
> 
> And yes, I think has to do with the difference between white logic and black logic, because when you ask an ILE or SLE a question they loooooooove to give you long, detailed, attractive logical explanations about how stuff works, though these explanations aerent always based on facts. Also, these explanations are often very rudimentary, like they only "teach" the basics about stuff, and while they are careful not to talk to you like you're an idiot, sometimes SLEs tell me stuff I already know.


It doesn't resemble usual SLI behaviour. If the question is within my direct competence range one can always expect concrete, factual and clear answer from me. I wouldn't burden the asker with unnecessary details or explaining something that isn't objectively important or relevant to a said situation. Yeah, efficiency all the way.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Alright. My doctor wasnt so straightforward. Maybe hes hiding something, lol.


----------



## ScarlettHayden (Jun 8, 2012)

Typhon said:


> sometimes SLEs tell me stuff I already know.


Don't I just know it. When I went to visit my dad he tried teaching me how to make my room, brush my teeth, shower properly, eat properly.. you'd think he'd realise his daughter is an adult and not two years old anymore.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

Why not LSI?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Why not LSI what?


----------

